# Towns bluff park



## huntndeer (May 13, 2015)

Taking a fishing\camping trip with friends in june to towns bluff in hazelhurst ga   planing on doing some catfishing on the river   is there anyone who can give me some info   ihave called the park and looked at the map   we're going to be camping in the primitive camping are how far is this from the boat ramp is there anywhere to tie your boat up   were planning on goinig back out at night to check limb lines after some day fishing is there     appears that tent camping area is a long ways from ramp and river   not sure if i'm confortable with leaving boat tied up that far away from where i'm camping


----------



## state159 (May 13, 2015)

Sent you a PM.


----------



## T-N-T (May 13, 2015)

I camped and kayaked there last year.
You will Not be able to see your boat from the campsite.  It is a short walk from the ramp to the camping area.  No big deal.
I would imagine after dark you will be OK to leave your boat anywhere you want.  Not a huge amount of traffic through there.

If you go upstream of the ramp right before the confluence of the 2 rivers, be cautious of the ROCKS.  If the water is low, they will be hazardous to you hull.  Not too many at all, but there is some you need to go scout out in the daylight.  No worries though.

Have fun!


----------



## Artfuldodger (May 14, 2015)

TopherAndTick said:


> I camped and kayaked there last year.
> You will Not be able to see your boat from the campsite.  It is a short walk from the ramp to the camping area.  No big deal.
> I would imagine after dark you will be OK to leave your boat anywhere you want.  Not a huge amount of traffic through there.
> 
> ...



Was that in the Ocmulgee or Oconee? I've only been down the Ocmulgee and into the Altamaha. I didn't see any rocks but then again the water was higher. The Ocmulgee does have some rocks at Rocky Hammock up the river a bit.


----------



## T-N-T (May 14, 2015)

Rocks in altamaha. Just a half mile to one mile south of confluence.


----------



## Artfuldodger (May 15, 2015)

TopherAndTick said:


> Rocks in altamaha. Just a half mile to one mile south of confluence.



I see that now. My reading skills are off. (right before the confluence) If I ever go through there at low water I'll be sure to watch for them, thanks.


----------



## T-N-T (May 15, 2015)

You can see them form the bridge.  Going down stream,  mostly on the left or northern side....


----------



## BriarPatch99 (May 15, 2015)

Artful D... can you still get into Rocky Hammock?  Been a while since I put in there! Used to hit that spot several times a month after we'd get finished cropping tobacco!   It was a quick run up through Gilfordville on to Rocky Hammock!


----------



## Artfuldodger (May 16, 2015)

BriarPatch99 said:


> Artful D... can you still get into Rocky Hammock?  Been a while since I put in there! Used to hit that spot several times a month after we'd get finished cropping tobacco!   It was a quick run up through Gilfordville on to Rocky Hammock!



Can you still get through Gilfordville?
I think you can still get to Rocky Hammock. Dad and bro Terry used to go there often. I'll have to check and see. I haven't been in a while.                                                       They mostly go to Fitzgerald Landing. (Ben Hill County Landing)It's a county park as you probably know and some folks still have cabins there. I think they feel more secure there.
They've ran into a few ruff-necks at Rocky Hammock in the middle of the night. That's why I prefer camping on a sandbar. Terry said his sandbar camping days are almost over. He's spoiled by the motorhome. They also like the Altamaha Two Way Fish Camp near Darien. With Dad being 92 or 93, it's probably best he don't camp on a sandbar with him. Dad doesn't want vienna sausage and potted meat even on a sandbar. He wants grilled pork chops 
& fried potatoes or fish & chips even on a sandbar. He likes to be catered to.
Like people who go Glamping although it's me or Terry doing the camp set-up, catering, cooking, dishes, etc.


----------



## T-N-T (May 16, 2015)

Artfuldodger said:


> Can you still get through Gilfordville?
> I think you can still get to Rocky Hammock. Dad and bro Terry used to go there often. I'll have to check and see. I haven't been in a while.                                                       They mostly go to Fitzgerald Landing. (Ben Hill County Landing)It's a county park as you probably know and some folks still have cabins there. I think they feel more secure there.
> They've ran into a few ruff-necks at Rocky Hammock in the middle of the night. That's why I prefer camping on a sandbar. Terry said his sandbar camping days are almost over. He's spoiled by the motorhome. They also like the Altamaha Two Way Fish Camp near Darien. With Dad being 92 or 93, it's probably best he don't camp on a sandbar with him. Dad doesn't want vienna sausage and potted meat even on a sandbar. He wants grilled pork chops
> & fried potatoes or fish & chips even on a sandbar. He likes to be catered to.
> Like people who go Glamping although it's me or Terry doing the camp set-up, catering, cooking, dishes, etc.



I love a tent or hammock, eating cold meat from a can as good as anyone out there.
I also love my travel trailer with the fridge and shower as good anyone too.

I love being an American!


----------



## BriarPatch99 (May 16, 2015)

I know about the ruff & tuff folks up there around that area ... that is one reason I quit going up there ... I got shot at at Barrs Bluff by a drunk ... I got out of there and never been back !!


----------



## Artfuldodger (May 16, 2015)

TopherAndTick said:


> I love a tent or hammock, eating cold meat from a can as good as anyone out there.
> I also love my travel trailer with the fridge and shower as good anyone too.
> 
> I love being an American!



Yeah, I like all kinds of camping too. Each type has it's own different aspects. My daughter and I are interested in hammock camping while backpacking. Neither of us have tried that. I like my Dutch Oven but have never taken it canoeing, just car camping. I can tell my daughter is more into cooking on the trail than I am. I was when I was younger. Now I'm more of a Ramen Noodle and porridge type of backpacker.
Now if someone else is cooking, that's a different story.

You've already done two things I've always wanted to do. Make a Teardrop and canoe/kayak the swamp. Maybe one day.

One thing a boat offers is the security and quietness that motorhomes at non-secure boat landings don't. Young teenagers showing up at 1:00am at your campsite ain't no fun. Well not anymore. Old drunks is even worse.


----------



## Artfuldodger (May 16, 2015)

BriarPatch99 said:


> I know about the ruff & tuff folks up there around that area ... that is one reason I quit going up there ... I got shot at at Barrs Bluff by a drunk ... I got out of there and never been back !!



That sounds worse than Boone's place. Can't say I've ever been to that historical place.
Dad went sandbar camping with Terry, Cousin Dana, and a bunch of others down on the Altamaha near the coast. 
He said they had a whole cooler full of meat but never cooked anything. They just drunk beer and ate Vienna sausages and Cinnamon Rolls or sardines and honey buns.
If I went with them I'd have volunteered to be the cook.
I like to drink beer and fish but if there's a cooler full of meat, I'm cooking.


----------



## T-N-T (May 16, 2015)

Artfuldodger said:


> I like to drink beer and fish but if there's a cooler full of meat, I'm cooking.



Ill camp with you.

I think we done did highjacked this one.


----------



## Artfuldodger (May 16, 2015)

TopherAndTick said:


> Ill camp with you.
> 
> I think we done did highjacked this one.



Yeah I believe so, well back to Towns Bluff, I've never been. 
Isn't there a little museum with some Native American artifacts?
Might mention Benton Lee's Steakhouse across the river and down a bit. You could probably get there by boat from Towns Bluff if one gets tired of fish and wants a steak.

http://www.bentonleessteakhouse.com/

And Ivory Soap, don't people catfish with Ivory Soap down there? Some use a Mexican brand called  Pink Zote Soap.


----------



## T-N-T (May 17, 2015)

Artfuldodger said:


> Yeah I believe so, well back to Towns Bluff, I've never been.
> Isn't there a little museum with some Native American artifacts?
> Might mention Benton Lee's Steakhouse across the river and down a bit. You could probably get there by boat from Towns Bluff if one gets tired of fish and wants a steak.
> 
> ...



Yes, but I would call it an artifacts room...  Not very big,  but very cool for what it is.  
Benton lees is likely 5 miles from Towns Bluff.  Simply a guess though.  Good Steaks!


----------

